# porté par (porter)



## galy

Hola;

Me gustaría una traducción de esta frase:

Le succès de "Harry Potter" *porté par* la génération Internet. 


Muchas gracias. Galy


----------



## lpfr

El éxito de "Harry Potter" sostenido por la generación Internet.

  No creo que "llevado" corresponda, y creo que debe haber mejores ideas que "sostenido". Esperemos un poco.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

He pensado en: 

_El éxito de "Harry Potter" apoyado por la generación Internet._ (En el sentido "soutien" que dice lpfr.

Pero la forma de expresarlo sería propia de un titular. 

Saludos


----------



## Inaxio L

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Salut! ¿Cómo traduciríais porté? ¿"Elevados"? Merc i

Les discours sur la nation, et ce particulièrement en Occident, sont portés par les valeurs héritées


----------



## euphrosyne

Hola

_Elevados_ no. Más bien significa _transportados_.


----------



## Keiria

¿Y guiados?


----------



## Inaxio L

Me encanta guiados. Merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Inaxio L said:


> Salut! ¿Cómo traduciríais porté? ¿"Elevados"? Merc i
> 
> Les discours sur la nation, et ce particulièrement en Occident, sont portés par les valeurs héritées


 
"portés par" lo traduciría por "afianzados por/refrendados por"


----------



## Emmaaa

Hola a todos,

Estoy intentando traducir la frase siguiente en español: "L'immeuble est porté par un souci d'humanisation des espaces de bureaux" y no lo consigo... No se me ocurre nada, o casi... Habia pensado en algo como "El edificio refleja una preocupacion por humanizar a los espacios de oficina" pero no me satisface del todo... Preciso que no se puede poner "se caracteriza por" ya que la frase siguiente empieza precisamente por este verbo...

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Podría ser "el inmueble se apoya en/se respalda en ..."


----------



## Maupassant

Hola éste es un artículo de L'express sobre el futuro de la lengua francesa, que data del año 99, (http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/livre/quel-avenir-pour-le-francais_803107.html). 

"Je ne crois absolument pas que l'apprentissage et la pratique d'une langue entraînent des schèmes de pensée particuliers. On peut constater simplement qu'il existe en France un certain nombre de *professions portées par le dynamisme des pays anglo-saxons*, où la terminologie technique a privilégié l'usage de l'anglais et exclu de fait le français."

Me surge la duda de si este "nombre de professions *portées par* le dynamisme des pays..." se traduciría "número de profesiones *que ha producido* el dinamismo de los países..."

¿Qué pensáis de mi traducción, pues no me resulta fácil del todo? Muchas gracias


----------



## Mederic

¿No te he contestado antes?
Proponía : "fomentados por"

A+


----------



## ENIXIO

Je propose aussi "encarnado por" pour "porté par". Cela renvoie à l'idée de porter un enfant, le lien avec "incarner" est donc sous-jacent. Des idéaux portés par l'humanisme = Unos ideales encarnados por el humanismo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Enixio:

Me parece que vas derivando de un concepto a otro. Una cosa es "porter" (llevar, transmitir) y otra "incarner" (representar materialmente). Para nada lo veo intercambiables.

A ver qué opinan los demás amigos del foro.

Gévy


----------



## ENIXIO

Hola, Gévy:

Si retomamos la primera entrada "Le succès de "Harry Potter" *porté par* la génération Internet" y ponemos "El éxito de "Harry Potter" encarnado por la generación Internet", no veo un gran desvío en la medida que el cuerpo humano sirve de vehículo y su mente de mensajero, sin querer entrar más a fondo en un debate metafísico.


----------



## jprr

ENIXIO said:


> "Le succès de "Harry Potter" *porté par* la génération Internet" y ponemos "El éxito de "Harry Potter" encarnado por la generación Internet",


Ben... d'abord on dit autre chose que ce que dit le texte source :
*porte*r (CNRTL)


> [Gén. avec l'idée d'une participation engagée] Assumer, prendre en charge. [...]
> _Vieilli_ ou _littér._ Soutenir dans une entreprise, favoriser. _Tel est le fond de cette société humaine qui porta Alexandre et qui portait Napoléon_ (Chateaubr., _Mém._, t.2, 1848, p.16



  ensuite "un succès incarné"...par une génération, pour moi ça n'a pas grand sens.


----------



## ENIXIO

"La gauche portée par Mitterand" versus "La gauche incarnée par Mitterand": dans le premier cas, il est un acteur parmi d'autres tandis que dans le second, c'est lui seul qui semble représenter la gauche. Donc, effectivement, il y a une différence sémantique.


----------



## jprr

Excellent exemple


----------



## HSilva

Las diferentes oraciones aquí propuestas requieren, a mi parecer, traducciones distintas. Todas ellas deben conllevar la idea de que algo sirve de base, apoyo o fundamento a otra cosa. Sugiero, por ejemplo,
1) Le succès de "Harry Potter" porté par la génération Internet > El éxito de Harry Potter, *apuntalado por* la generación  Internet.
2) Les discours sur la nation [...] sont portés par les valeurs > Los discursos sobre la nación *hallan su fundamento en *los valores
3) La frase "L'immeuble est porté par un souci d'humanisation des espaces de bureaux" es más problemática porque me parece de entrada errónea: en mi opinión no es el edificio en su realidad física el que se apoya, sino el proyecto de edificio en su realidad ideal. Escribiría entonces "El proyecto de edificio *se basa en *un afán por humanizar los espacios de oficinas"
4) Il existe en France un certain nombre de professions portées par le dynamisme des pays anglo-saxons > Existe en Francia cierto número de profesiones *que se han visto beneficiadas por* el dinamismo de los países anglosajones.
5) Des idéaux portés par l'humanisme > Ideales *respaldados por *el humanismo
Y, mi propio ejemplo que me llevó a leer este hilo,
6) une pratique largement portée par l’idée même de la peinture > una práctica ampliamente *sustentada en *la idea misma de pintura
En otros contextos, "*fomentado por*", "*apoyado en*", "*afianzado en*" me parecen convenir. No así "encarnado" ni "refrendado", que remiten a ideas cercanas pero distintas.


----------

